
DIY Security Camera Clients for Linux - walterbell
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/awesome-diy-security-camera-clients-linux/
======
KaiserPro
I've been trying to solve this problem for a while

Motion is great for one or two cameras, but changes take a while and viewing
the output is hard. However I really like motioneye:

[https://github.com/ccrisan/motioneye/wiki](https://github.com/ccrisan/motioneye/wiki)

it works well on a pi and is basically a nice gui for motion (with the ability
to paint motion masks in the browser, which is a very nice touch)

the only down side is that video viewing isn't supported directly in the
browser, but that might change if someone is willing to help out.

~~~
sudojudo
>viewing the output is hard

>video viewing isn't supported directly in the browser

Reading your comment caused me to log in to my security server and make sure
I'm not nuts about the ease of viewing Motion feeds. Viewing its feeds in a
browser is simple, from anywhere on the network. I'm curious what problems you
had.

On a similar note, I stuck with plain-old Motion because of its super-low
overhead. GUI aside, is Motioneye much of an upgrade? How does its resource
footprint compare to Motion's?

~~~
KaiserPro
motion create lots of files in a highly structured folder system, which is
tip-top.

Where it falls down is remote viewing history on unprivileged machines. The
nice thing about motioneye is that it creates a nice GUI for remote config and
viewing.

However if I had a working motion config thats properly tuned, with all the
simple auth setup for remote viewing, would I replace it with motion eye? no.

------
sgt
I think very few people who've been using ZoneMinder will think of it as
"awesome" with feasible API integration and such. Yes, it works. It's gotten a
lot better recently. It's still quite buggy and the configuration is archaic.
However, as an open source / free option, I cannot say I don't appreciate it
being available, and I am certainly thankful to the ZoneMinder team since I
run this system at home with 4 cameras. Sometimes I wish for more though.

~~~
basemi
Same here. I'm using ZM with 3 old ubiquiti cams. It works, not awesome but it
does what it says.

I switched from unifi video to ZM because unifi was very buggy back then.

------
walterbell
Any recommendations on zwave or wifi motion sensors for openHAB? This thread
recommended Aeotec Multisensor 6, [https://community.openhab.org/t/best-
motion-sensor/8711](https://community.openhab.org/t/best-motion-sensor/8711)
\- [https://aeotec.com/z-wave-sensor](https://aeotec.com/z-wave-sensor)

------
discreditable
> Ivideon: "We officially support Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS" _closes tab_

Kerberos.io was looking pretty cool until I read that they want a Raspi or
Docker container running for every single camera you have. I have quite a few
IP cameras. To run a web interface & container for each one is silly. It
requires a lot more infrastructure and I don't buy that it would be more
reliable.

~~~
amingilani
Have you taken a look at Resin.io? I use ResinOS on my pi stick and I've been
able to manage it like I do my cloud infrastructure -- cattles, not pet.

It additionally uses docker to accomplish most things. I made
[https://github.com/amingilani/chronopill](https://github.com/amingilani/chronopill)
on Resin to use my Raspberry Pi as a timemachine backup device. :)

